# help!!clomid and cyclogest



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hi there,

ive just had my laparoscopy on the 21st oct,im due my period around the 4th of november,can anyone refressh me again wat day do u usually take cyclogest,
im takin my 100mg of clomid on days 2 to 6,i think it was day 12 i had to take my cyclogest,does this ring familiar to anyone,i dont want to wait until my next period and my doc is away on holidays  

please help xxx


----------



## SarLiv (Dec 29, 2010)

I had to take it 3 days after ov so you need to use opk's or track when you ov b temperature and then take 3 days later. You don't want to take before ov as it's to support the second part of your cycle. Also my period was delayed on cyclogest so I would wait till I was 15 dpo test and if bfn I stopped cyclogest and period would show few days later

Good luck!!!!!


----------

